# Dominic Littlewood...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What an annoying fucking oik this twunt is...










Please pass this on...

http://www.punchinthefacebook.com/punch ... littlewood

Cheers

rich


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent site, just given Bruce Willis a right 'doing' :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

makes me laugh on cowboy builders how he hasnt been dropped by someone

must have something to do with his knuckle head minders out of camera shot


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Keep hitting him and his nose bleeds... :lol: :lol:

I can feel a death coming on... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fuk you lot i think he's great, but then i'm a cunt so what do i know :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Just added another 500 or so.


Patronising mockney plebtard.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I must admit, I do watch his programmes, but just gave him a bloody nose.. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't that yellow?

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I must admit, I do watch his programmes, but just gave him a bloody nose.. :lol:
> Hoggy.


Hoggy!!!! ya reputation is now in tatters m8, and i thought you were such a nice fella not a knuckle bruiser


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> What an annoying fucking oik this twunt is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this bloke... If i remember righly.. He was inside for many years and started his career meeting people who had there house broken into...as was an ex robber... Amazing...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

He drives a Mk2 nuff said :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

R80RTT said:


> I love this bloke... If i remember righly.. He was inside for many years and started his career meeting people who had there house broken into...as was an ex robber... Amazing...


From the Wikipedia entry for Dominic Littlewood -

"His genial personality was used to front Beat the Burglar *alongside ex-criminal Mike Fraser*"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great site! I just left Abi Titmus looking pretty messed up :lol:

Just had a quick run through to see who had the most punches.... I though Ronaldo was doing well with over 500,000 punches then I found Thierry Henry had well over 910,000....but one chap absolutely wiped the floor with them:

Mike Ashley - Punches: 2,364,725 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > I love this bloke... If i remember righly.. He was inside for many years and started his career meeting people who had there house broken into...as was an ex robber... Amazing...
> ...


He used to be a car dealer though, so technically i think that makes him an ex-criminal too...


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


Mmmmm but still better than an insurance agent/company or solicitor, they are legalised robbers :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> What a great site! I just left Abi Titmus looking pretty messed up :lol:
> 
> Just had a quick run through to see who had the most punches.... I though Ronaldo was doing well with over 500,000 punches then I found Thierry Henry had well over 910,000....but one chap absolutely wiped the floor with them:
> 
> Mike Ashley - Punches: 2,364,725 :lol: :lol: :lol:


not what i expected bud......can only punch her :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Patronising mockney plebtard.


Love it. :lol:

As ever, a work close to literary genius. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > What a great site! I just left Abi Titmus looking pretty messed up :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

mockney plebtard Love that...should be added to the Oxford dictionary to accompany the word 'bastard' which has had its meaning reworked to its wider modern meaning and resides in the said dictionary: an unpleasant or despicable person :lol:

Joe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I quite like Dominic Littlewood 8)


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I quite like Dominic Littlewood 8)


He's the sort of fella you'd invite in for a cup of tea


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

BBC business correspondent Robert Peston deserves to be on the Plebtard list too.

That multi-speed word dispenser that he is equipped with is sooooo distracting that whatever he is speaking about is completely lost.

The . . . . . . first . . . . . .few . . . . . . words . . . . . . . come. . . . . . . .out . . . . . . . as . . . . . . if. . . . . . . they . . . . . . have . . . . . . . to . . . . . . . . be . . . . . . . prised . . . . . . . from . . . . . . . his. . . . . . . . . vocal . . . . . . chords.

Then someone gives him a shock via his radio mike and:

ThenextsentencearriveslikeNiagaraFalls,atorrentofwordsspokensoquicklythatallsenseisremovedfromwhatheissaying


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> What a great site! I just left Abi Titmus looking pretty messed up :lol:


I ended up feeling sorry for her, and started rubbing her nipples with my gloves!!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Loving it! Just give him a right good beating! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Loving it! Just give him a right good beating! :lol:


fuck off john......your on the alternative site and hanging out the back of him :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Redscouse said:


> I ended up feeling sorry for her, and started rubbing her nipples with my gloves!!


Just wait until 3D internet arrives :lol: :lol:


----------



## meesterbond (May 4, 2011)

i'd like to kick him in his underdeveloped manpart until he cries tears of blood


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't that yellow?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Quite literally PMSL, quality spotting mate! :lol: :lol:


----------

